# Wood Hauler/chaser pictures....show them only loaded otherwise it does not count



## struggle (Dec 13, 2007)

Since there is the long post your mug shot I think order is due to the great vehicles that we use to chase the btu sticks down with and bring them home. Only show it if you got it loaded though or it really does not count(should help on the cheating pictures) :lol: 











I just returned from the wood pile, this should keep us warm for a while or like a month or more


----------



## DiscoInferno (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's mine both ways; note the dragging mudflaps when piled with black locust.  That was probably a ton load, well over Ranger 4x4 specs.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 13, 2007)

You've got to get it out of the woods..... 

Here's some red alder.


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 13, 2007)

heres our 180,000 mile ford..    i know it doesn't look like ts really loaded but the big stuff is at the bottom...


----------



## pulldownclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

'79 Dodge Prospector.  Don't know what I'd do without her.  She still runs and is great for the scrounging and trips to the dump!


----------



## struggle (Dec 13, 2007)

Pulldown I be you do not get know where near as upset when you drop a split on the side of your Dodge as I do with mine  

There are times often I would like to have my old 1985 2500 chevy  with the 292 manual trans for doing this kind of work.  Get-r-Done


----------



## pulldownclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

That's what I'm saying, you just can't beat having an old beat up truck (until it breaks down of course) for this kind of work.  I don't know what I'm going to do when she dies.  I can't imagine throwing wood into a new truck! :ahhh: 

I'll probably have to get another old beater.....


----------



## Gibbonboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I miss my 79 Power Wagon, but not the parts bills. Last fix-up session ran me 1200 bucks. Now I use the wagon with a 4x8 trailer, will get some pics tomorrow when it's full. I treat the station wagon like it's a 2-WD F-150, which it really is, under the Clark Griswold exterior. Even got a set of chains for it this year. My storage piles are in the woods behind the house, I try to keep the pile in the driveway "topped up" as long into winter as I can. I can stack 12 cords or so in the driveway, and try to keep 1 cord in the basement.


----------



## Corey (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, it's 1/2 loaded - does that count?  I took a break last time I was backed up to one of my favorite hedge rows and snapped some photos.


----------



## Corey (Dec 15, 2007)

Front view - those tall bed sides really swallow up the wood.


----------



## struggle (Dec 15, 2007)

Do you have a lift on the truck or is the oversized tires? Looks good


----------



## ecfinn (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's my hauler last fall.  Its a 6x10 trailer with sides custom built by me.  Forget what was in this load exactly.  The F-350 in the background is for sale if anyone is interested in a good farm/plow/parts/beater truck.


----------



## Corey (Dec 16, 2007)

struggle said:
			
		

> Do you have a lift on the truck or is the oversized tires? Looks good



Thanks - It's got a 2-1/2" leveling kit in the front and an add-a-leaf kit in the rear, tires are 325-55/18's which is about a 33 x 13.5


----------



## pulldownclaw (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice custom trailer, Eric.  You gots some skills!


----------



## elkbelch (Dec 16, 2007)

It's kinda small but great for selective harvesting and toting to the house.

Elkbelch


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's what I used this weekend. My '96 Cherokee w/ a 4'x12' borrowed trailer. It was pretty sweet, no picking up logs to the height of my truck bed.


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 17, 2007)

Another.....


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 18, 2007)

Cut slabs at 50 buck for the bundle.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 19, 2007)

Loggin from the house setup.


----------



## struggle (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the idea many of you use trailers than trucks. I would have a difficult time getting to my wood pile with out a truck in winter conditions.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 20, 2007)

Struggle. My wheels are a 1997 C turbo with 285,000 KMs.  AS you can see shes no scratchie.  Some times Ill take the Quad and little trailer with and bring the wood to the truck and large trailer.


----------



## FuzzyOne (Dec 20, 2007)

I try not to put wood in my truck.  I wouldn't want to scratch the bedliner.  %-P


----------



## struggle (Dec 20, 2007)

Do we do a little lawn care on the side??


----------



## FuzzyOne (Dec 20, 2007)

struggle said:
			
		

> Do we do a little lawn care on the side??



I use to, now I do "childcare"  on the side.   :-S


----------



## struggle (Dec 20, 2007)

I ran my own lawn company in SW Fl. for ten years and have seen enough lawns to satisfy me for many moons. I do miss the freedom it provided being self employed. 

I must say as well I have been a stay at home dad now for 6 years.


----------



## kolbyTheDog (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, since I get my wood delivered to me by my brother-in-law who has his own tree trimming biz, my wood hauler is a "True Temper"  shown here with my helpers.


----------



## struggle (Dec 20, 2007)

If there was going to be a prize for the cheapest  and most effective set up you would win :lol:


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 20, 2007)

struggle said:
			
		

> If there was going to be a prize for the cheapest  and most effective set up you would win :lol:



Now if only he could get the dogs to pull it!


----------



## tkirk22 (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you guys think this may be overkill for a 1.8 cf firebox???

Oh, the wood is on the roof ;-)


----------

